# Free Bamboo



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Come and Get it......All You Want.....


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Where is this at?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

slabnabbin said:


> Where is this at?


Dickinson

It would make a Great Brushpile....


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

makes pretty good tomatoe stakes


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

you need to get yourself a panda ... if you get Kung-fu panda, you take him fishing with you, just in case you get potlicked


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Your in for the battle of your life if you plant bambo and then decide you don't want it anymore and try to get ride of it.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

... Short of bring in a backhoe... Stuff is invasive as heck.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Round-up!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Bamboo*

To plant Bamboo, dig a hole, put in the stalk, then run like h***. JMHO C2


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

There are clumping varieties available.

http://caldwellhort.com/html/bamboo.html


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

peckerwood said:


> Your in for the battle of your life if you plant bambo and then decide you don't want it anymore and try to get ride of it.


X2K
We have fighting and loosing that battle for over 40 years at my mothers house in CC. If you don't want it FOREVER do NOT plant it


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Try installing a barrier.

http://www.bamboogarden.com/barrier.htm


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

bamboo and ligustrums should be illegal to own

yes i am serious


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Slabnabbin for coming and getting you some of my prized bamboo....still 

plenty of it left if anybody else wants some. I use to for duck blinds and just leave it 

there when done. 

I will agree on trying to get rid of it once you plant it, not an easy task. Planted some 

closer to the house and it grew for about 10 years and I finally had enough, it took me 

almost 6 months to dig it up. 

The big clump I am wanting to get rid of has been growing for about 30 years and will

get round-up after it is cut down. There is not another more invasive plant around.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I loaded my truck full and never put a dent in it. The crappie of lake Conroe will appreciate it! Thank you.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Your welcome and good luck with the crappie.


----------

